# Width of TT including wing mirrors - measurement ?



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

One of the threads yesterday got me thinking when it was mentioned the TT is wider than an A4 ... will it fit in my garage, with the mirrors out !

I would really appreciate if someone could advise the overall width of the car mirror to mirror (max width). Looked in the brochure but no info there.

I can then determine if the car will go into my garage with the mirrors out.

If not, I may have to get the auto folding mirrors pack.

Thanks guys [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

It is in the brochure mate!

1952mm mirror to mirror, 1842 excluding mirrors.


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks Carly.

I looked through the brochure twice and could not see it - whereabouts is it noted (page number) ?

Based on the dimensions you have noted, I will be ok which is good.

Whilst I like the idea of the folding mirrors, the overall Â£450 pack contains other bits and pieces I'm not that fussed about like auto lights and wipers and unlike other countries you can't buy folding mirrors on their own :?

Many thanks for the info - much appreciated


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

Pg. 51 of the online brochure.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Snake Pliskin said:


> unlike other countries you can't buy folding mirrors on their own :?


I did 8)


----------



## jbtco (Feb 13, 2008)

Snake Pliskin said:


> Based on the dimensions you have noted, I will be ok which is good.


Depending on your garage you may also need to know if you will be able to open the doors. Two door 2+2s tend to have vey big doors to allow rear access so that too can be a problem. I have a strip of wood with thick carpet stuck to it along one wall in case the doors touches.


----------



## NigelCBS (Jan 26, 2008)

This has got me thinking....My garage door is 7ft wide so I'll be able to get the TT in but will I be able to get out the door? 
My garage is about a foot wider than the door frame each side I think (at work so can't check) so about 9ft wide in total.
Does anyone know how much width you need at the side of the car to be able to open the door & squeeze out?


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

NigelCBS said:


> This has got me thinking....My garage door is 7ft wide so I'll be able to get the TT in but will I be able to get out the door?
> My garage is about a foot wider than the door frame each side I think (at work so can't check) so about 9ft wide in total.
> Does anyone know how much width you need at the side of the car to be able to open the door & squeeze out?


We're worried about this too! Got a standard single garage, about 2.7m wide externally, so it's gonna be a tight squeeze. Thinking of extending it a bit. Certainly will be putting carpet on the walls!


----------



## StuTTer (Oct 13, 2007)

NigelCBS said:



> Does anyone know how much width you need at the side of the car to be able to open the door & squeeze out?


I am not sure what measurement you need to get out but I can tell you I have a double garage and I found I had to climb over to the passenger side to get out in the middle of the garage. I think I have about of a foot of play and that wasn't enough.

The long doors don't help. It was perfectly easy to get out of the Focus drivers door back in the day.

P.S. I am a slim build so this is not a too many pies problem. :wink:


----------



## StuTTer (Oct 13, 2007)

Okay I've just been out to measure.

I would say you need about 42-44cm clearance minimum if you are a slim person. The door width alone is about 22 cm so that's 20-22cm for you to slip your hips in.

60cm is where the TT door finds its first notch to hold in place. If you have this amount of room you should be more than fine.


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

ha ha ha looks like i opened a can of worms here 

I should be ok in the garage oopening the door, although it will be a squeeze.

Had carpets sections attached to my wall since owning a 350z - the BIG doors on these 2 door coupe's do make it difficult to get in & out, from a garage point of view.


----------



## NigelCBS (Jan 26, 2008)

StuTTer said:


> I would say you need about 42-44cm clearance minimum if you are a slim person. The door width alone is about 22 cm so that's 20-22cm for you to slip your hips in.
> 60cm is where the TT door finds its first notch to hold in place. If you have this amount of room you should be more than fine.


Hmm...I'll be out measuring my garage when I get home tonight


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

StuTTer said:


> I am not sure what measurement you need to get out but I can tell you I have a double garage and I found I had to climb over to the passenger side to get out in the middle of the garage. I think I have about of a foot of play and that wasn't enough.


*OR* you could park it (in forward or reverse) so the car offside is in the middle of the garage...


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Don't forget, if you put your window down, it's much easier to get out of the car if your garage is a tight squeeze.

It helps to have the functionality enabled to control your windows with your keyfob :wink:

Rogue


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Rogue said:


> Don't forget, if you put your window down, it's much easier to get out of the car if your garage is a tight squeeze.
> 
> It helps to have the functionality enabled to control your windows with your keyfob :wink:
> 
> Rogue


Why is that then ?

How does having the window down help getting out of the car ?


----------



## CraigyTT (Oct 19, 2006)

Snake Pliskin said:


> How does having the window down help getting out of the car ?


The windows are frameless, so whereas if there were frames it wouldnÂ´t help to have the windows down, on the TT it cuts down on th space required to get out. If itÂ´s tight, taknig the window down makes all the difference.

C


----------



## StuTTer (Oct 13, 2007)

Snake Pliskin said:


> Rogue said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget, if you put your window down, it's much easier to get out of the car if your garage is a tight squeeze.
> ...


I presume he means that you can stand up out of the car straighter becuase the window curvature isn't leaning in towards the car.

Either that or he has watched too many episodes of The Dukes of Hazzard :wink:


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Hmmm ... yeah I guess that makes sense.

But you can set the car up to close the window when you lock the car then yeah ?


----------



## jbtco (Feb 13, 2008)

[quoteWe're worried about this too! Got a standard single garage, about 2.7m wide externally, so it's gonna be a tight squeeze. Thinking of extending it a bit. Certainly will be putting carpet on the walls![/quote]

I thought you had oredered a roadster just lower the roof and climb out the back.


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

jbtco said:


> [quoteWe're worried about this too! Got a standard single garage, about 2.7m wide externally, so it's gonna be a tight squeeze. Thinking of extending it a bit. Certainly will be putting carpet on the walls!


I thought you had oredered a roadster just lower the roof and climb out the back.[/quote]

There'll be no climbing in or on our car!!! :lol:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

When it comes :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

robokn said:


> When it comes :roll: :roll: :roll:












:lol:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Mate that's more interesting than the current trend.

Will it role or not :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Nice tumbleweed, look good with rs4's.


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> Snake Pliskin said:
> 
> 
> > unlike other countries you can't buy folding mirrors on their own :?
> ...


I got mine on their own but I didnt buy them - they were FREE


----------



## NigelCBS (Jan 26, 2008)

StuTTer said:


> I would say you need about 42-44cm clearance minimum if you are a slim person. The door width alone is about 22 cm so that's 20-22cm for you to slip your hips in.
> 60cm is where the TT door finds its first notch to hold in place. If you have this amount of room you should be more than fine.


Measured my garage up tonight I reackon I'll have 45cm from wing mirror tip to wall which gives me a massive 50.5cm from the side of the car to the wall so should be ok


----------



## derekepps (Jan 16, 2008)

Why don't you do what I did and got the dealer to bring me a demo one to your house and try it before you order (do it before you order to give them an incentive to help you).

I found I could get it in but couldn't open the door enough to get out. Result, I had to knock a hole in the garage wall, fortunately I had sufficient room on the side and have turned the "hole"into a nice lean too shed.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

CraigyTT said:


> Snake Pliskin said:
> 
> 
> > How does having the window down help getting out of the car ?
> ...


Exactly! 

Rogue


----------

